# Turkey hunt?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I didn't get a deer or elk. i turn 19 in june and plan on going on a mission, i've gotta kill somethin before i leave besides ducks! I guess my next and almost any chance of gettin somethin would be a turkey! My question is, how hard it turkey hunting if you've never been before? Is it do-able with the OTC tags for a newbie?

I'm just trying to look at my options. i don't see turkeys very often at all to even know where to even look to find them.

Not looking for honey holes (but definately will listen if someone has areas to share :mrgreen , just thoughts on the OTC hunt, and experiences or whatever. Just information about turkey hunting maybe! Where/what to look for etc

thanks!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"Gotta kill something before a mission." LOL! Some fun food for thought:



> From President Spencer W. Kimball-
> "Now, I also would like to add some of my feelings concerning the unnecessary shedding of blood and destruction of life. I think that every soul should be impressed by the sentiments that have been expressed here by the prophets. And not less with reference to the killing of innocent birds is the wildlife of our country that live upon the vermin that are indeed enemies to the farmer and to mankind. *It is not only wicked to destroy them, it is a shame, in my opinion.* I think that this principle should extend not only to the bird life but to the life of all animals" (President Spencer W. Kimball, Fundamental Principles to Ponder and Live, Ensign (CR), November 1978, p.43).





> From President Joseph Fielding Smith-
> "I never could see why a man should be imbued with a blood-thirsty desire to kill and destroy animal life. I have known men-and they still exist among us-who enjoy what is, to them, the "sport" of hunting birds and slaying them by the hundreds, and who will come in after a day's sport, boasting of how many harmless birds they have had the skill to slaughter, and day after day, during the season when it is lawful for men to hunt and kill (the birds having had a season of protection and not apprehending danger) go out by scores or hundreds, and you may hear their guns early in the morning on the day of the opening, as if great armies had met in battle; and the terrible work of slaughtering the innocent birds goes on" (Joseph Fielding Smith, Answers to Gospel Questions, vol 4, p.45).


But to answer your question, yes its doable but difficult in some areas. It all depends on how many other hunters are in the area IMO. Most people I know that got birds last year did it by ambushing them. The sit and call'em in like you see on the shows works on private property... not so much on public ground.

-DallanC


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

DallenC, thanks for the detailed information.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

From President Monson's talk entitled, _Constant Truths for Changing Times_:

Years ago when our youngest son, Clark, was attending a religion class at Brigham Young University, the instructor, during a lecture, asked him, "Clark, what is an example of life with your father that you best remember?"



> The instructor later wrote to me and told me of the reply which Clark had given to the class. Said Clark: "When I was a deacon in the Aaronic Priesthood, my father and I went pheasant hunting near Malad, Idaho. The day was Monday-the last day of the pheasant hunting season. We walked through numerous fields in search of pheasants but saw only a few, and those we missed. Dad then said to me, 'Clark,' he looked at his watch, 'let's unload our guns, and we'll place them in this ditch. Then we'll kneel down to pray.' I thought Dad would pray for more pheasants, but I was wrong. He explained to me that Elder Richard L. Evans of the Quorum of the Twelve was gravely ill and that at 12:00 noon on that particular Monday the members of the Quorum of the Twelve-wherever they may be-were to kneel and, in a way, together unite in a fervent prayer of faith for Elder Evans. Removing our caps, we knelt, we prayed."
> 
> I well remember the occasion, but I never dreamed a son was watching, was learning, was building his own testimony.


Your talks are outdated, Dallan. The official Sunday School manual published by the church says that teachers should not quote anything from church leaders that is more than ten years old, other than scriptures. President Monson spoke about pheasant hunting as late as 2005. Modern day prophet wins. :mrgreen:

To answer the original question, I called one right to me on the last night of the hunt two years ago. I ambushed one last year. The general hunt is not easy. The birds are call shy and you have lots of other hunters out there to compete with. It's pretty fun just to be out, though.


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

:O>>:


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Just to get it straight, i DO eat everything i shoot! So i kill to eat!! Not just to kill!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

wild birds are safer to eat then the mass produced ones!!! I do not mean to offened my family members that raise turkeys for a living but its true.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

What do i look for to find turkey hunting ground? besides that actually turkeys. I think i've only seen wild turkeys once in my life, but they were on private property!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Turkeys are one of the most widely dispersed birds we have. They can and do live in most habitats in Utah with the exclusion of dry arid desert. They can be found along rivers, in farm country, foothills and mountains. So, what this means to you is find an area you are familiar with and start scouting it for birds. Check water, listen for birds, and especially watch for birds. In short, scout and hunt! There is no secret places that turkeys stay or hide that only longtime turkey hunters know about, just get out there and find birds. You can start scouting any time but the closer you are to the actual date that you plan on hunting, the more viable your scouting intel will be. This winter start to learn about calling and other general turkey hunting details, come early spring you can start your scouting in earnest. Chances are around 10%-20% that you will bag a bird this year, but chances are about 100% that you'll have a great time in the outdoors chasing the noble and wiley gobbler. Good luck.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

only in utah would we discuss religion on a hunting forum topic... :roll: 

OTC tags are a great opportunity to get out and go hunting. if you have some common sense and know what your doing, you should be able to fill your tag. the thing i have learned about GS turkey hunting in utah, is if you wanna be successful, you have to get creative and stray away from the more "traditional" turkey hunting methods


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a turkey tag for the first time ever last year. I had never been before. I grabbed a shotgun and my tag and hiked up to where I had seen some turkeys earlier that week. I picked the biggest one I saw that day and shot it. It was super fun. It's way doable and fun hiking around.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

My problem is, i just don't see turkeys! i go shed hunting in the spring, scouting for deer and go fishing in the summer, and in the fall i hunt! but i never see turkeys! So i wouldn't know where to go scout!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Chances are around 10%-20% that you will bag a bird this year, but chances are about 100% that you'll have a great time in the outdoors chasing the noble and wiley gobbler. Good luck.


+1


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So for someone like me, who doesn't even know where to start looking, how is the best way to start scouting? jokes a side please. this is a serious question. Will turkeys be out along the edges of fields and forested areas in the morning to feed? i'm just asking because i know i can cover much more ground on vehicle and i think that is the best thing to do until i can atlest find birds, once i find them, than i can go scout them hard!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> So for someone like me, who doesn't even know where to start looking, how is the best way to start scouting? jokes a side please. this is a serious question. Will turkeys be out along the edges of fields and forested areas in the morning to feed? i'm just asking because i know i can cover much more ground on vehicle and i think that is the best thing to do until i can atlest find birds, once i find them, than i can go scout them hard!


turkeys are literally everywhere in this state. just about every canyon on the mountain ranges in central/south eastern utah has birds in them (im sure lots of other places do too, these are just the areas i am familiar with). find creek/river bottoms with good cover, you'll find birds. its not too tough


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I've wanted to hunt turkey for many years but I've held back for 2 reasons. ! - chance of success and 2 - how they are as table fare. I now have a reasonable area to try but I'm a meat hunter too and am wondering how they cook up? Would it be best to breast and cook? Are they pretty dry? I much prefer a moist meat. Is it best to under cook? Any way, don't want to get a bird and not enjoy it on the table because it's dry and tough or something. If so, I'll let you guys get my bird so you can better enjoy it.  I have the same problem with goose but have found some methods to make em reasonably tender and moist. Same for turkey?? As a sport it really looks fun, especially for an old geezer, but if I don't enjoy the eatun, then It's best that I let you guys enjoy my bird that I would have shot.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

As with any wild meat Leakey, the way you cook it is the determining factor as to weather or not you'll enjoy it. Over cook it and cremate it and you'll ruin it just like any other meat. Wild turkey is delicious tender and moist if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB,
Ok bud, ya got me. How do I cook it tender and moist??? Is it in the recipe section? If so, where???    If not send me something or post up, please!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I deep fry wild turkeys, but this year if I get one on the ground I am going to do the trash can method.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Leaky said:


> TEX-O-BOB,
> Ok bud, ya got me. How do I cook it tender and moist??? Is it in the recipe section? If so, where???    If not send me something or post up, please!!!


I cut the breast meat and thys up into manageable size portions, then marinade them in what ever you like. I like those McCormick Grill-mates that come in the little packets. Then just throw the meat on the grill and cook it till it's firm. DONT over cook it! If you do you'll be eating boot leather. Yummy. If you deep fry it, make sure you pluck the bird instead of skinning it. The skin keeps all the moisture inside the bird. Another big hit, especially with kids, is to cut it into nuggets, bread it in batter and deep fry them. Serve with your favorite dipping sauce and enjoy.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I deep fry wild turkeys, but this year if I get one on the ground I am going to do the trash can method.


Huh??? Do tell.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well --------- shoot, I guess I'm not applying.  It's just too much money for me for a permit even though I would love to give it a try, especially since I think I know where they are. I just have too many bills, repairs, etc to spend $ on rather than the permit costs etc. Priority is priority. Oh well, good luck guys.
Still would like to know how to cook maintaining moisture and flavor, just in case.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I deep fry wild turkeys, but this year if I get one on the ground I am going to do the trash can method.
> ...


http://www.herculesengines.com/Trash%20 ... /Index.htm


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am working on a better set up for hanging the bird off the ground. This method works for all kinds of food, I look at it as a HUGE and CHEAP dutch oven.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

vary intawesting, but the birds I normally bring home from the hunt aren't quite so fat and juicy. I normally breast my birds out, cur'em a little with curing salts and roast them over the grill wrapped in foil...the thighs...they make a middlin soup or a darn good pot pie...those big old long tough legs, boil'em up and giv'em to the little grand kids, they'll gnaw on them for hours.


----------

